# Hammond's Tuesday Night Results



## Hawk68Dawg (May 6, 2013)

Apr 30th results 
we had 19 boats and on a tough night only 6 boats weighed in!!!!

1st place with 13.40 was Mike Shepard and David Picklesiemer

2nd place with 9.72 was Darryl Strayhorn and Tim Hawkins

3rd place with 9.28 was Nick Hensley

and *John Megel Big Fish *which was nearly $300
4.46 by Darryl and Tim


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (May 15, 2013)

*Hammonds Results 5-7-13*

*1st* place with *14.10* was Jeff Tupper and Tyler Murphy

*2nd* place with *12.86* was Joey Nichols and Ryan Clift

*3rd* place with *11.96* was Nick Hensley and Seth Thomas

and John Megel Big Fish which was nearly $300 was
*4.10* by Joey and Ryan


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (May 15, 2013)

*Hammonds Results 5-14-13*

*1st* place with *15.32* was Phil and Charlie

*2nd* place with *15.00* was Darryl and Tim 

*3rd* place with *13.72* was Rob Jordan

and *John Megel Big Fish* which was nearly $300
*4.48* by Kevin and Terry


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (May 22, 2013)

*Hammonds Results 5-21-13*

May 21st results 
We had 18 boats 

*1st* place with *15.72* was Darryl and Tim

*2nd* place with *14.94* was Danny and R.W.

*3rd* place with *14.68* was Eddie and George 

and *John Megel Big Fish* which was nearly $300
*5.16* by Eddie and George 

Honorable mentions 
14.50 Phil and Charlie 
14.46 Laith and Bryan


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (May 29, 2013)

*Hammonds Results 5-28-13*

May 28st results 
We had 18 boats 

*1st *place with *17.28* was George and Eddie 

*2nd* place with *15.26 *was Rob and Eric

*3rd* place with *14.64 *was David and Daniel

and *John Megel Big Fish* which was nearly $300
*4.56* by Rob and Eric

Honorable mentions 
14.42 Phil and Charlie 
14.06 Darryl and Tim


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 5, 2013)

*Hammonds Results 6-4-13*

June 4th results 
We had 22 boats 

*1st* place with *17.90* was Tim and Darryl 

2nd place with 16.36 was Mike and David 

3rd place with 16.06 was Scott and Russell with a tie breaker fish of 4.10

4th place with 16.06 was Randy and Angela with a 3.96

and *John Megel Big Fish* which was $320
*4.36* by Rob and Eric

Honorable mentions 
15.06 Tom and Lee 
14.26 Terry and David


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 12, 2013)

*Hammonds results 6-11-13*

June 11th results 
We had 22 boats and went to 3 fish due to the warming water


*1st *place with *11.72* was Eddie and George 

*2nd* place with *11.70* was Randy and Jon 

*3rd* place with *11.68* was Alex and Russell

*4th *place with *11.64* was Jonathan and Laith 

and *John Megel Big Fish* which was *$320*
*5.20 *by Tyler and Don


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 19, 2013)

*Hammonds results 6-18-13*

June 18th results 
We had 15 boats and we have went to 3 Fish 

*1st* place with *12.18* was Darryl and Tim

*2nd* place with *10.92* was Scott and Russell

*3rd* place with *9.48* was Brian and Justin

and *John Megel Big Fish* which was nearly *$300*
*4.66* by Scott and Russell



Honorable mention
Scott and Micheal with 9.12


----------



## Hawk68Dawg (Jun 26, 2013)

*Hammonds results 6-25-13*

June 25th results 
We had 17 boats and we have went to 3 Fish 

*1st *place with *10.82* was John and Jonathan

*2nd* place with *10.40 *was Alex

*3rd *place with *10.26* was Randy and Jason

and *John Megel Big Fish* which was nearly *$300*
*4.98* by John and Jonathan caught on a "You Know What"

This was our last night tournament of the year.
I want to personally thank everyone that came out this year!!


----------

